# Udders look well developed - How much longer?



## Gracie9205 (Apr 17, 2012)

My 2 Katahdin ewes have some very well developed udders.  One of my ewe's vulva has begun to swell, and her belly has dropped quite a bit.  About how much longer do you think before she lambs?  I feel like I have been on lamb watch forever now!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like they're getting close!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully you'll soon have lambs on the ground 

Liz


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 18, 2012)

I just can't take the suspense!  I'll post pics when we have our new additions


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL! You need to get a larger flock & then you will be so busy you will not have time to be in suspense 

Liz


----------



## Southdown (Apr 19, 2012)

Some of mine have large udders and swollen vulvas for a while before they birth.  I look at their behavior.  Sometimes they start laying more on their sides, stop eating treats they normally like, or get real quiet if they are normally loud sheep.  Also, sometimes they go lay away from the rest of the flock.  They also get lovey.  I love the suspense!  Sometimes it happens so suddenly though.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 20, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> Some of mine have large udders and swollen vulvas for a while before they birth.  I look at their behavior.  Sometimes they start laying more on their sides, stop eating treats they normally like, or get real quiet if they are normally loud sheep.  Also, sometimes they go lay away from the rest of the flock.  They also get lovey.  I love the suspense!  Sometimes it happens so suddenly though.


Mine are always lovey, so I'll be on the lookout for any other signs!   I'll definitely know something is up if they give up food.  My little hippos never miss a meal!


----------



## Southdown (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll never forget one year when we had cooked a squash in the oven and gave the sheep the warm skins to eat.  Normally they go nuts for that, but Bocefus (our Suffolk ewe), would not eat it.  We knew something was wrong and she gave birth that very night.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 22, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> I'll never forget one year when we had cooked a squash in the oven and gave the sheep the warm skins to eat.  Normally they go nuts for that, but Bocefus (our Suffolk ewe), would not eat it.  We knew something was wrong and she gave birth that very night.


They are still eating like cows!  They look ready to pop, but their behavior says otherwise.  This is all such a learning experience for me.  I have had the best time with these sheep, and have only had them less than a year.  I think I'm addicted!  I will be getting my first registered pair this weekend


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 22, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> I'll never forget one year when we had cooked a squash in the oven and gave the sheep the warm skins to eat.  Normally they go nuts for that, but Bocefus (our Suffolk ewe), would not eat it.  We knew something was wrong and she gave birth that very night.


We had a Babydoll ewe (actually, the old one I talk about in my lambing thread)...it was pouring down rain on May 1, 2008 and she was eating and competing for feed with the other ewes...well she was done with the feed and she went over in the corner and popped out twins in less than 15 minutes!


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Southdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine down the road told me a funny story one time. Some of her older ewes (7-8 years) who have been lambing years now pop out babies very quickly. Last year she had a ewe go down to eat grain and lambed while she was eating. It just popped out and landed on the ground next to the trough while she was eating. The whole process took about one minute


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2012)

My ewe last year shoved her way to the hay while in labor. Like big ugly goobers labor. She went on to have triplets t afterwards.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 23, 2012)

Less than a minute!  WOW!  Like an old pro!


----------



## Gracie9205 (May 1, 2012)

We had a new baby born Saturday night!  Just getting around to posting pics.  I could have sworn she would have twins with as big as she was, but it was just a single.  She is a first time mother and doing great!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 1, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 1, 2012)

OH cute!

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## ThoughtfulFox (May 2, 2012)

I'm really new to the world of being a shepherd. The job seems to be an excellent fit for me. I don't yet know if it's what you might call a career.....but OMG that is so absolutely adorable. 
When our lambs were born this year I wasn't called in at all. Next year...I'm sort of looking forward to it, now. ^_^ 
I truly hope your flock prospers!


----------

